# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Ataque de una gaviota.

## perdiguera

Hoy además del Pasteral también he estado en Susqueda y allí he sufrido un intento de agresión por parte de una gaviota.

Paseando por coronación de la presa desde el margen izquierdo hacia el derecho he llegado hasta la altura de las torres de toma, que están algo separadas de la presa en el margen derecho.

Encima de ellas he divisado dos gaviotas y les he hecho una foto, no llevaba el objetivo de 300 y por ello me salen lejanas.




Mi sorpresa y alegría en un principio, es que he visto que una de ellas levantaba el vuelo hacia mí por lo que he apuntado con la cámara y le he hecho una segunda foto.




La alegría se ha convertido en susto cuando le he hecho la tercera foto, desenfocada y todo pero no me ha dado tiempo a más si quería evitar su ataque y defecación consiguiente.




Posteriormente ha seguido siendo molestado por las dos cuando me he metido por el camino del margen derecho. Aunque ahí me he resguardado debajo de los árboles. A una pareja que venía cuando yo me iba le ha pasado lo mismo.

Un saludo.

----------


## Calima

Hola a todos:

Desconozco los hábitos que han adoptado las gaviotas que se han asentado en los embalses. Pero me cabe la sospecha de que podrían haber anidado, o estén intentando hacerlo, por la zona y ataquen a los intrusos que se aproximen a su nido. 

Saludos.

----------


## rodas

Más que probable que ese sea el motivo.

Las defensas territoriales de estas aves son muy normales. Sobre todo en grandes colonias, en las que se organizan para hacer defensas acérrimas de sus zonas de "puesta". 

En este caso, y aunque se trate tan solo de una pareja, cabe pensar que su instinto las lleva a actuar del mismo modo que harían en colonia.

Un saludo.

----------


## rodas

Aquí os dejo un vídeo en relación con lo que estamos hablando. Lo interesante del vídeo (y relacionado con este tema) se encuentra a partir del minuto 3.30.

Un saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muchas gracias rodas por el vídeo, habrá que tener cuidado.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## perdiguera

En el vídeo de rodas se ve cómo las personas molestan a las gaviotas desde muy cerca.
En mi caso no hice nada para molestarlas y la distancia a la que me encontraba era mucho mayor.
En cuanto a construir un nido ahí donde estaban creo que es difícil, teniendo todo el monte de alrededor.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Yo no veo el problema en la situación del nido ni de otra cosa como lejanía, velocidad del aire sino en los excrementos las ....
A mi me hace lo del hombre y se enteran.

Perdiguera, una buena defensa hubiera sido un buen ataque.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Yo no veo el problema en la situación del nido ni de otra cosa como lejanía, velocidad del aire sino en los excrementos las ....
> A mi me hace lo del hombre y se enteran.
> 
> Perdiguera, una buena defensa hubiera sido un buen ataque.


Recuerdo que en Helsinki, no se si era por el frío que tenían ni porqué, pero tenían mala leche. Hubo varias agresiones. Yo creo que no le gustan las fotos.

----------


## nando

que bueno cuando le cae la caca en la calva 

lo que queda claro que ellas defienden lo suyo

----------


## REEGE

El pasado viernes sufrí un ataque de un rabilargo que tenía el nido en un aligustre!! Por poco me dá en "toa" la cara...jajaja

----------

